# 90 gallon lighting LED



## bolivianramzoer (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey guys,

This is my situation. I am going to purchase a 90 gallon aquarium and I have been trying to figure out a good LED light that will grow plants in the low to medium lighting spectrum. around 25-40 micromoles PAR would be ideal. I want to purchase only one light and I will probably be dosing excel and frets unless I can avoid it. The 90 gallon tank is 24" high and 18" deep so please keep that in mind

I have done a lot of research but seem to not find the perfect light. The lights that I have been considering are the following. Please let me know if you think they will work well, pros and cons, and any other suggested lights.

Finnex Fugeray Planted Plus:
pros: price, sleek design, moonlights cons: 90 degree spread (doesn't cover tank 18" deep), might not be enough par (not sure)

Current USA satellite plus:
pros: price, remote, tons of different lighting effects, 120 degree spread cons: 21 mm PAR at 24"

Current USA ecoxotic e-series:
pros: tons of lighting effects, gradual lighting for morning and night, remote, 120 degree spread cons: price, don't know PAR data

Please let me know what you think. I don't want to have to purchase a light to find out it won't work well in my setup. Thanks!


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

The Finnex has a 120 degree spread, not 90. So you can drop that con.

3rd paragraph of the description of the Planted+ starts off with:

"The durable high output LED bulbs are built to last 40,000+ hours. With a LED spread of 120 degrees, this slim LED bar lights up the largest of aquariums"

Everything else seems on-point.

Source:
http://www.finnex.net/index.php/fugeray_series/?___store=default


----------



## bolivianramzoer (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks mattinmd,

Do you think I would be fine with one finnex planted plus in my 90 gallon then? Do you have any idea what par it would be? 

Thanks for your input


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

I have a Current LED+ on my 75 gallon and it's perfect for my set up. I've been growing crypts java fern anubias and bolbitis with it. I actually dial the light down a bit because it's too bright. I think thats the best feature of the LED+ is being able to ajust the brightness and color spectrum. 

I've run finnex fugrays on a couple set ups and the light was too bright for my liking. My tanks turned into algae factories. I had to use floating plants to defuse the light. 

I have another current led+ on a 40 gallon tall and the tank is going great. It's been set up for 6 weeks and not a spec of algae. I had to dial the light down quite a bit. 

If you plan to do just low light plants like anubias ferns and crypts I'd go with the LED+

If you want medium light plants then I can see the Finnex being an option. 

It depends on how experienced you are. If your noobie the LED+ would be a better option. Less light can be more forgiving.


----------



## bolivianramzoer (Sep 4, 2014)

wantsome said:


> I have a Current LED+ on my 75 gallon and it's perfect for my set up. I've been growing crypts java fern anubias and bolbitis with it. I actually dial the light down a bit because it's too bright. I think thats the best feature of the LED+ is being able to ajust the brightness and color spectrum.
> 
> I've run finnex fugrays on a couple set ups and the light was too bright for my liking. My tanks turned into algae factories. I had to use floating plants to defuse the light.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. Do you dose CO2 like excel and ferts? when you say LED+ do you mean the satellite plus or the planted plus? When you say finnex fugeray, do you mean fugeray II? how tall is your 40 gallon? Thanks again!


----------

